# I need to go lower.... help me out (people with bags over coils)



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

Current setup









No I will not cut strut bushings, because it makes me feel unsafe, they are that beefy for a reason.
How the car sits now.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

do you have to use the plates from AAC. I know they arent that thick, but it is a little bit.
awesome diagram though.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: I need to go lower.... help me out (Larry Appleton)*

so your bearing must just float in between the plate and the bushing then right?
i have the same exact set up and we had to trim the bottom of the strut bushing to get the bearing to be able to turn
and get rid of the bottom plate....just use the coilover collar


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*

Lower the collar as much as you can, and try to remove the plated for the bags. I pulled my lower because the koni collar fit perfectly inside. It gave me a bit of room.
If we can figure out how to go lower... I would be all for it!


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*

Ok Ill pull the lower plate, didnt figure it was needed, on stock wheels there is really no much room to go lower i have about 3 mm of space between the metal plate thats on the bottom and the tire.
Of course when I finally do get wheels, I took that in to account so I can completely go all the way down. When I borrowed the RS6's there was PLENTY of room to go all the way down but I didnt bother as it was a ton of work for borrowed wheels for one day.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*

I was wondering if there was a way to make the bag compress more? like trimming the tube inside by about 1/4 inch so it has the same lift but get more compression?


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_I was wondering if there was a way to make the bag compress more? like trimming the tube inside by about 1/4 inch so it has the same lift but get more compression?

That too
Guess we can wait for Kevin to chime in since he knows everything http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
That too
Guess we can wait for Kevin to chime in since he knows everything http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

that tube is vulcanized to the bag.... i wouldnt go trimming it its there to prevent you from over stressing the multy ply rubber


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

First off lettme say I love the diagram, That needs to be posted in the stickies for sure too help all the hundreds of people that PM me asking the order. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








What about some kind of camber plate for up top that would eliminate the whole oem bearing and bushing and also pull the tops of the wheels in? I dunno just shootin in the dark b/c honeslty I'm at the same point you are


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (JB_1152)*

are you maxing out the struts?>....u must be...if so there s a very easy solution....


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_are you maxing out the struts?>....u must be...if so there s a very easy solution....

Get new struts!


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_are you maxing out the struts?>....u must be...if so there s a very easy solution....

I don't think so as the shaft that runs into the strut, can pretty much fully compress, I will check when I replace the bushings and bearing this weekend, but like I said I really dont think thats the case.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Excellent post. Dont cut the shaft inside the bag.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
Get new struts!

no need

_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
I don't think so as the shaft that runs into the strut, can pretty much fully compress, I will check when I replace the bushings and bearing this weekend, but like I said I really dont think thats the case.

if u replace the bushings and bearings u will go up as the older ones have compressed a bit...i think ur maxing out ur strut...if so just cut the threads off and re-thread it a few inches lower...wat this does actually in essence is put u back into ur efficiency...even if u dont go lower...which u will...u will have better ride quality


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_

no need
if u replace the bushings and bearings u will go up as the older ones have compressed a bit...i think ur maxing out ur strut...if so just cut the threads off and re-thread it a few inches lower...wat this does actually in essence is put u back into ur efficiency...even if u dont go lower...which u will...u will have better ride quality


There is not much I can cut and rethread, its not like the whole shaft that slides in and out of the strut is threaded, just about a 2 inch part of it. What did you guys do to Andrews setup to get it to sit lower. because hes basically running the same setup as I am and its noticably lower.
The bearings and bushings that are on the car now are some cheap after market ones but were brand new when I put the air on the car.


_Modified by Larry Appleton at 9:04 AM 7-3-2008_


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
There is not much I can cut and rethread, its not like the whole shaft that slides in and out of the strut is threaded, just about a 2 inch part of it. What did you guys do to Andrews setup to get it to sit lower. because hes basically running the same setup as I am and its noticably lower.
The bearings and bushings that are on the car now are some cheap after market ones but were brand new when I put the air on the car.

_Modified by Larry Appleton at 9:04 AM 7-3-2008_

just call me wen u get a chance...ill talk u threw it


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
just call me wen u get a chance...ill talk u threw it

Can you let me know as well!


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
just call me wen u get a chance...ill talk u threw it

Mark I know exactly what you mean. I cant cut it because I dont have the means to retap the hole. Plus I really dont think thats what limiting me from going lower.
What did you guys do with Andrews setup to go low?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
Mark I know exactly what you mean. I cant cut it because I dont have the means to retap the hole. Plus I really dont think thats what limiting me from going lower.
What did you guys do with Andrews setup to go low?

we cutthe bushings in half...


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
we cutthe bushings in half...









Thats it? because that seems a lot lower for a cut bushing. Did you use the oem strut bearing or the uvair one?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
Thats it? because that seems a lot lower for a cut bushing. Did you use the oem strut bearing or the uvair one?

oem...the uvair ones looked like garbage


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*

I gotta chime in here and just say careful with how much you cut off the bottom of the bushing. If you do decide to do that Mike
I know my first set I cut I went right in the middle and once I put weight on the car the stock bearing looked like it was gonna push through the center hole. I mean the top of the bearing was level with the top of the bushing. It scared me so I started over.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_I gotta chime in here and just say careful with how much you cut off the bottom of the bushing. If you do decide to do that Mike
I know my first set I cut I went right in the middle and once I put weight on the car the stock bearing looked like it was gonna push through the center hole. I mean the top of the bearing was level with the top of the bushing. It scared me so I started over. 

agreed...i wouldnt do it...i have brand new bearings and bushings in mine...dont care if thatll get me lower


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_First off lettme say I love the diagram, That needs to be posted in the stickies for sure too help all the hundreds of people that PM me asking the order. 

x2
as a somewhat noob to the air scene, that sticky definitely made things more clear than people trying to explain it to you in the airride vernacular


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_I gotta chime in here and just say careful with how much you cut off the bottom of the bushing. If you do decide to do that Mike
I know my first set I cut I went right in the middle and once I put weight on the car the stock bearing looked like it was gonna push through the center hole. I mean the top of the bearing was level with the top of the bushing. It scared me so I started over. 

You know what I have a set of cut bushings and I totally feel unsafe with them in. Too many weird noises and ish.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*

My aerosport bags sit directly on the spring perch of my coilovers. I replaced the think upper bushings with camber plates allowed another inch, I know its on an Infiniti but it will have the same effect on a mk4. Or you can build custom drop bushings like Car Nutz did for Winslow(capita).


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_My aerosport bags sit directly on the spring perch of my coilovers. I replaced the think upper bushings with camber plates allowed another inch, I know its on an Infiniti but it will have the same effect on a mk4. Or you can build custom drop bushings like Car Nutz did for Winslow(capita).
















I forget if camber plates completely replace the upper bushing and bearing on a mkiv


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
I forget if camber plates completely replace the upper bushing and bearing on a mkiv

I know Meister(sn) on here had them and when we did the install they did completely replace them and lower his car around 3/4" on coilovers while getting rid of all rubbing issues.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_
I know Meister(sn) on here had them and when we did the install they did completely replace them and lower his car around 3/4" on coilovers while getting rid of all rubbing issues.

which camber plates did he use?


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

I dunno.. I'm completely maxed out as it is now with HPS struts, I'm going to try "trimming" the bushing, and taking a bit of the threads off and re-threading the top of the strut, but seriously I don't think it will go much lower before the control arm starts to rest on the sub frame. My dog bone mount (outer lip) is also like 10mm from touching the ground, and thats only because I've ground it down so much by hitting "mohawks" in the road. If you find that anything I've mentioned helps you exponentially you might want to take a look at the sub-frame afterwards. My wheels are also 17" so it's probably a completely different story...
Let us know!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_Or you can build custom drop bushings like Car Nutz did for Winslow(capita).
















I need to get some information on that!


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*

Ok, talked to a guy that designed the Ground Control camber plates for MKIV's and in all honesty the only ones I will ever run. 
He told me, "vwvortex member discount price of $379 with $10.40 shipping within the United States"
It also replaces the oem strut bearings and bushings. In turn dropping the car by about 1/2" in the front he said.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
It also replaces the oem strut bearings and bushings. In turn dropping the car by about 1/2" in the front he said.


orly? 
i don't get how the strut pivots and moves now if you get rid of the bushing and bearing lol anyone of you got a pic of those camber plates installed?


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_
orly? 
i don't get how the strut pivots and moves now if you get rid of the bushing and bearing lol anyone of you got a pic of those camber plates installed?

i had them before, about 2 years ago to fix a silly positive camber issue i had
there is a bearing in the camber plates


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
i had them before, about 2 years ago to fix a silly positive camber issue i had
there is a bearing in the camber plates

oh. i didn't know that lol.
have you tried putting those RS6's back on and adjusting the bag lower?


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_
oh. i didn't know that lol.
have you tried putting those RS6's back on and adjusting the bag lower? 

Nope, since the RS6's were not mine, I borrowed them from a local when I went to Minnesota for a show. The new wheels should be ordered soon as in a couple days. I'm definitely making sure with those I have room to lower the bag all the way. Looking to do 18x8 front with a et 20 and 18x9 rear with an et of 20 so I should be good.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
Nope, since the RS6's were not mine, I borrowed them from a local when I went to Minnesota for a show. The new wheels should be ordered soon as in a couple days. I'm definitely making sure with those I have room to lower the bag all the way. Looking to do 18x8 front with a et 20 and 18x9 rear with an et of 20 so I should be good.

oh ok. you should have plenty of room with 8 et20 up front. im on 8 et23 and i clear my springs/collars with about 6-8mm of clearance.
do you know what size tires you're going with? 215/35 would give you plenty of room vertically too for you to spin the bag down more.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tmvw)*

i was thinkin 215's or 205's lol
ill see what sizes are offered when i make the purchases


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*

Def. go with a 205 youll rub w/ a 215. I have a 205 on my 8 and it still rubs while im driving around. The offset is about the same too, mines 25mm. 
But I have a quick question, whats the lowest anybodys gotten a bag to sit on a strut? Do your bags usually rest right above the wheel or does any body have a bag sitting right next to the wheel?

Awesome paint skills. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by agoodlife at 12:00 AM 7-5-2008_


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (agoodlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agoodlife* »_Def. go with a 205 youll rub w/ a 215. I have a 205 on my 8 and it still rubs while im driving around. The offset is about the same too, mines 25mm. 
But I have a quick question, whats the lowest anybodys gotten a bag to sit on a strut? Do your bags usually rest right above the wheel or does any body have a bag sitting right next to the wheel?

Awesome paint skills. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









_Modified by agoodlife at 12:00 AM 7-5-2008_

from what i know/been told, the bag ALWAYS has to sit above the tire, no matter what. so i dunno http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmvw)*









The more I hear about these camber plates, the more I am enticed to pull the trigger. I too have the modified bushing and I hate worrying about every big pothole I hit. The Ground Control ones dont require any cutting or screwing into the strut mount. 
So as you drop the car these allow the wheels to camber in more, in addition to getting rid of the bulky OEM strut bearing/bushing combo. Is that how they work?
I drove from Florida to Maryland, and man was I sweating bullets. Before I go home, I'll be the guinea pig and buy these damn things.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (They_Call_Me_Bob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *They_Call_Me_Bob* »_ 
So as you drop the car these allow the wheels to camber in more, in addition to getting rid of the bulky OEM strut bearing/bushing combo. Is that how they work?


It's not really like multi-link rear camber where the negative increases a dramatic amount as you drop it more.....but yes, it allows you to add negative camber up front which is great for wheel fitment too. With the front suspension's geometry, the camber changes a very small amount through the suspensions travel. By sliding the plate (and then tightening the set screws) you are able to alter the mounting location of the top of the strut which obviously alters the angle(camber) of the strut. On FWD cars, you'd be amazed at the handling improvement a little negative camber up front will get you.....http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The only issue I forsee with major negative camber up front (I plan on getting them too for the extra drop) is the clearance of the front bags in the shock tower. You VW guys might have more room than the cars I'm used to.....but generally there isn't much room for negative camber on large diameter springs or 5.5" diameter bags. May be a non-issue if you have a bunch of room between the bag and the inside of the strut tower. 


_Modified by Retromini at 6:49 AM 7-5-2008_


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

I am going with some plates soon. I will probably order the ground controlls!


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_
The only issue I forsee with major negative camber up front (I plan on getting them too for the extra drop) is the clearance of the front bags in the shock tower. You VW guys might have more room than the cars I'm used to.....but generally there isn't much room for negative camber on large diameter springs or 5.5" diameter bags. May be a non-issue if you have a bunch of room between the bag and the inside of the strut tower. 
\

mk4 wheels and spindles move together, so it won't change the clearance for the bags whatsoever. the very little negative camber you're going to get from these plates will in turn basically be the spindle (strut basically) moving in.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_
mk4 wheels and spindles move together, so it won't change the clearance for the bags whatsoever. the very little negative camber you're going to get from these plates will in turn basically be the spindle (strut basically) moving in.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_
mk4 wheels and spindles move together, so it won't change the clearance for the bags whatsoever. the very little negative camber you're going to get from these plates will in turn basically be the spindle (strut basically) moving in.

Yah...I wasn't referring to the clearance from the wheels/spindles. There should be zero problems there.
I was just talking about the inside wall of the wheel well at the very top of the bag/strut....but after looking at pics, it looks like you guys have more room than my car...so that shouldn't be a worry either. 
Mine are tucked up in the strut tower and the bags have only about 1"-1.5" of clearance from the wall behind them.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

I don't want my bag any lower because if i lose air right now It wont rub and pop the bag, so either I need bags that compress more or a much much shorter strut bearing...


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*

go ahead and get the ground controls and let us know how they work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (candywhitevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *candywhitevdub* »_go ahead and get the ground controls and let us know how they work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Do the GC mounts have any plastic in them or will they be noisy? thats a big concern for me


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_
Do the GC mounts have any plastic in them or will they be noisy? thats a big concern for me 

learn to tune out noises millAr


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmvw)*

Nao! I'm on an anti rattle/noise/pos car/ hunt , so far air suspension took away alot of rattles but i still want lowar


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*

My bag sits ever so slightly lower than the top of my tire, but my front wheel offset is also -5...


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_
Do the GC mounts have any plastic in them or will they be noisy? thats a big concern for me 

Talk to reflexgti he works for GC!


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_My bag sits ever so slightly lower than the top of my tire, but my front wheel offset is also -5...

Lucky bastard, That wont ever happen in a mk4 unless w/ major fender work. I can Get a 1/3 of the bag to sit next to my wheel but it rubs like crazy. And I cant get any wheel to fit w/o rubbing.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (agoodlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agoodlife* »_Lucky bastard, That wont ever happen in a mk4 unless w/ major fender work. I can Get a 1/3 of the bag to sit next to my wheel but it rubs like crazy. And I cant get any wheel to fit w/o rubbing. 

Without rubbing the bag? I have around a credit cards clearence, but its never rubbed once.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_
Without rubbing the bag? I have around a credit cards clearence, but its never rubbed once.

thats what i have no with the stock wheels and a silly offset, with the new wheels i should be able to go lower


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
thats what i have no with the stock wheels and a silly offset, with the new wheels i should be able to go lower

damn, i wonder how much room i have right now with UVA aerosports...? 215/40/17 on 8" et23...
right now my tire is right at my 2nd coil on the spring on b&g coils... 
I need to save $$ ...


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_
Without rubbing the bag? I have around a credit cards clearence, but its never rubbed once.

Yup I tried a 17x8 w/ a 205/45 and a 10mm offset and it still was no good. It would rub the bag even filled w/ pressure. 
And larry what are the new wheels offset gonna be?


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (agoodlife)*

18x8 et 20
18x9 et 20


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_
Without rubbing the bag? I have around a credit cards clearence, but its never rubbed once.

But that clearance only gets smaller as you deflate the bag, b/c it becomes wider as it deflates http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JB_1152)*

so the brackets you order with the UVAIR bags, what is the point of those exactly? besides taking up space?
I am about to order some UVAIR bags, but I dont want to order the extra brackets if I dont need them.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*

you need the top one so you can use the strut bearings, a lot of people don't use the bottom plate


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_you need the top one so you can use the strut bearings, a lot of people don't use the bottom plate

I take it the strut bearing would fall into the bag or something with out it?


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_
I take it the strut bearing would fall into the bag or something with out it?

exactly......


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_
I take it the strut bearing would fall into the bag or something with out it?

nah, it usually means the bearing can't rotate/pivot properly.
most struts have wider valving than the threaded part where the top mount bolts to.


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_
nah, it usually means the bearing can't rotate/pivot properly.
most struts have wider valving than the threaded part where the top mount bolts to.

not on a mk4..... part of the bearing would drop into the bag.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Bag next to Tire = unsafe http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Bag next to Tire = unsafe http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif

There is no other way to have it on a car with a suspension similar to the mk4. My Q front is the same, the bottom of my front bag sits less than a pencils width from my tires sidewall. Never had a problem. If I pick up something that will damage my bag, it would have damaged a bag further from the tires sidewall too.


----------



## Batrugger (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_I am going with some plates soon. I will probably order the ground controlls!
 
I have a set for sale http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3929061


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Batrugger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Batrugger* »_ 
I have a set for sale http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3929061

If only they were the other style you would have already gotten rid of them, I dont fee like drilling 4 holes and cutting the top off my strut tower, knowing me I'll eventually ditch them and I dont want 4 holes in my strut tower.


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*

Heres a question about the GC camber plates.
How much lower do you think they will get you vs. the modified bushing? I mean would I even see a difference as ive already modified the bushing?


----------



## cetanepusher (Mar 24, 2008)

Bonrath makes Strut bushings that are 10mm shorter than stock. Tuff to get but it would be exactly what you need. 
Here: 
http://tuningzubehor.com/cfb.a...cso=0
Bonrath part # 9046S


_Modified by cetanepusher at 3:25 PM 7-14-2008_


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (cetanepusher)*

True, but 10mm = 0.4 inches which in reality isnt much, I would want at least another 1inch or so somehow.


----------



## cetanepusher (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

10mm lower is still 10mm lower. 
I had a chassistech kit on my old MKIV w/bonrath strut bushings and I sat the chassis on the axles. 
Give it a shot. Bonrath also makes drop spring caps but that won't help you. 
What about a B&G strut and the mason Tech Bag?


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (cetanepusher)*

I'm grabbing a set of B+G's to bag this time around, hopefully I can go plenty low.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

hows the clearance from bag to tire/wheel on the OZs?


----------



## cetanepusher (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

I'm thinking of bagging my MKII. I have a NEW Old stock set of Weitec TX's, the old versions that thread all the way down to the start of the mounting bracket, which sleeve over bag do you guys recommend? Hamburger status or sleeve? 
I'm rockin a 15x8 ET0 up front and a 15x8 Et-8 in the rear with a 165/45. 
I want the fenders to sit between the tire and the lip.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (cetanepusher)*

ugh....sleeve but it doesnt matter you need to make sure of clearence from bag to wheel. i had interference like a mother on my mk2


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

So... If time allows.. I will install the gc camber plates that are sitting next to me, and removing 1 of the locking collars! That should give me a bit more room (but I will then run into axle hitting frame)


----------



## cetanepusher (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

I think there's plenty of room. I ran the hamburger style struts on my MKIV, and didin't have any issues, With less of a distance from the strut body to wheel lip. 
I have almost 2 inches between the inner lip and the coilover on the MKII.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_hows the clearance from bag to tire/wheel on the OZs?

I had to run a 3mm spacer so I felt safe.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

kinda off topic slightly, but do having coilovers that go very low make a big difference on how low you'll be able to go with bags?


----------



## cetanepusher (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (hyphytrain203)*

IMO, yes and no. If you have enough wheel clearance then yeah, the lower a coilover perch is the lower the bottom of the bag. 
If you don't have adequate wheel clearance, the bottom of the bag can only mount as low as the top of the tire to avoid interference. 
Remeber with air ride though, the lower the mounting position of the bag, the lower the maximum extension on conventional setups. 
Cantelever systems can get around that issue.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (hyphytrain203)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hyphytrain203* »_kinda off topic slightly, but do having coilovers that go very low make a big difference on how low you'll be able to go with bags?

depends on the struts themselves. sometimes you'll bottom out the valving in the struts and not even get any lower than some coilovers do (ie: koni coils with bags over struts.) but most of the time, it gives you a bit of adjustment to spin up/down the bags to fit your own set of wheels/tires better.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_
depends on the struts themselves. sometimes you'll bottom out the valving in the struts and not even get any lower than some coilovers do *(ie: koni coils with bags over struts.)* but most of the time, it gives you a bit of adjustment to spin up/down the bags to fit your own set of wheels/tires better.

Which I think is my issue!


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
Which I think is my issue!

did you just now figure that out?


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_
did you just now figure that out?









Nope... I thought I could get them lower, but I have come to the conclusion that I might have an issue bottoming out the strut, vs bottoming out the chassis (hitting frame)


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
Nope... I thought I could get them lower, but I have come to the conclusion that I might have an issue bottoming out the strut, vs bottoming out the chassis (hitting frame)

did you mean hitting frame as axle on frame or actually touching your subframe on the ground?


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (tmvw)*

Sorry, our internet is acting up... It was supposed to say axle to chassis. I also still have the sway in.. but I have already done camber plates, so I am getting close to having everything possibly done to get it lower (I need NGP to hook me up on the FK rebuild)


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_Sorry, our internet is acting up... It was supposed to say axle to chassis. I also still have the sway in.. but I have already done camber plates, so I am getting close to having everything possibly done to get it lower (I need NGP to hook me up on the FK rebuild)

Same problem I a having with the Konis, theyre bottomed out. Ive got a solution to that though coming in the mail


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (They_Call_Me_Bob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *They_Call_Me_Bob* »_
Same problem I a having with the Konis, theyre bottomed out. Ive got a solution to that though coming in the mail









PM


----------

